# Help with Ipod dock in center console on my 2009 eos



## jasonsat (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey guys,
Just bought this EOS for my wife... She wants to listen to her ipod on the car while driving, but I don't know how to get it working..

there's no function button or anything on the radio.. I plug the Ipod into the jack, but nothing happens...

am I doing something wrong?

is there a button i'm missing?

just curious if there's anything I might be doing improperly, or maybe my car has the jack but doesn't have the option for it to work?

thanks in advance,
Jason


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*iPod use*

On my 2007, I hit the CD buton to select AUX and it works fine. I have a cigarette lighter charger for the iPod and it shuts down and starts up when I turn the ignition, in addition to keeping it charged and allowing me to charge my iPhone and iPad when necessary. Haven't felt the need to get a fancy iPod solution...

Loving Apple and my DynAudio these days...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2009)

Just to add a little bit more info, the CD button will start a CD if there is one in the head unit, if you push the button AGAIN you will see AUX and then the ipod will work. Remember, the ipod contols the audio, not the contols on the head unit, so you will have to select your music, start the music and make sure the volume is turned all the way up on the ipod.

Happy Tunes!


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

the ipod should light up when plugged in (not like you can see much the way its tucked in there though) to get it to run, hit the CD button and scroll thru the selections, mine always comes on as CD 6 and the volume has nothing to do with the ipod, its the radio that controls it. 

hope that helps, Jean​


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2009)

If the volume control on the ipod is set too low the radio will not be able to give you full volume. Unlike the 30 pin connection (available in the glove box as an option) which can give you control of the ipod on the radio, the center console plug gives you audio but you have to use the ipod's controls to start/stop and change songs. I think the way to access AUX input varies by year (or by radio model). My 2009 Komfort's radio requires a second push on the CD button.


----------

